# Just saying, but American Flagfish will eat BBA



## Bloop (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't think there's any footage of this out there yet, so here it is. American Flagfish will eat Black Brush/Black Beard Algae, even when well fed.


----------



## Loops117 (Jul 9, 2019)

What a highly underrated fish. I have 4 juveniles that i've raised from fry, and i absolutely love them. I've asked many LFS if and when they'll have them, and it never works out for me.

Really cool to see yours eating BBA. Mine have been doing a great job as well!


----------

